# Cable and Modem Disconnects (Road Runner)



## snwborder52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey there.

I am currently using Time Warner Road Runner with a Motorola SD4200 Modem. I also have Digital Cable through Time Warner.

For the past month, I have been having random disconnects. It can work find for hours, but can also disconnect every 5-10 minutes. It seems to get worse during peak (4-10pm) hours, but that may just be because i'm using it more then. Ussualy in the mornings it's works better.

The best description I can give of the situation is this. The modem 'receive' light will go out, then the whole modem will go out (save power), and try to reestablish a connection. It may work the first time, or it may start the whole process over again a few times.

On the cable side, my picture goes pixelated or black, and the sound can go out, but only when using the box. When plugged straight into the TV from the wall and getting an analog signal, it works fine.

TWC has come out 3 three times. They always say the levels are perfect, but obviously something is wrong. The last guy that was here added a pad (i think it was called), because he said there was to much signal coming it, so he tried to reduce it. Whatever he did, it didn't really make a difference.

Is anyone else having the same issue? Or does anyone know what the issue might be?

Also, i am currently on a Mac, so anything i need to do, if you know how to do them on a mac please tell me (tracerts, etc). I have also run my modem on a PC, so I beleive the problem is the actual cable line coming in, not the modem itself, but i don't really know where else to go =/

Any help would be appreciated =D.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, cable Internet failing at the peak hours is the classic sign of ISP network overloading. 

When everything is fine, then again a couple of times in the peak period, please run this test.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the fact that the modem data light goes out screams that this is an ISP issue, not much we can do other than suggest you keep beating on them.


----------

